# 21.47lb LaDO! 09' Championship record bag!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Saturday Sept 9th...

Correy Petz and Chris Leidich wallop the field with a NEW LADO record bag of a staggering 21.47lbs 5.2 big and a $1300 win!!!!

 

David Jordan and Wayne Suchy marked a mid 12lbs for second and $500.

Gus Gronowski and Matt Byrnes the final wood with high 11lbs and $400.

TOP 10 paid... and everyone smiling despite an otherwise "tough" bite.

Look out for Mother in about 5 years... the 09' fingerlings are UNREAL. Piles of 'em schooled up in the skinny and they are MEAN!!!

Congrats to all- complete details and FIRST pics posted at www.dobass.com

SPEECHES!!!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

congrats to all! we want all day without a fish on the line. sad to see the season over. Thank you to everyone for another fun year.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Geeeeeeezus! I'm sure we would of been right there with you Omar! That's a helluva sack!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Look out for Mother in about 5 years... the 09' fingerlings are UNREAL. Piles of 'em schooled up in the skinny and they are MEAN!!!
> 
> nip


Thats if those white perch don't get them first!

Very nice bag of bass. Some hogs for sure. Where are all those short fish from last year though?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Pretty cool eh?! Early Sept. bags that big are rare.

The white perch can't touch these fingerlings. 

IMO Best spawn in a number of years, Akron kept the water high all spring for EPA test results- gave 'em a chance. These dudes will be suckn' down the perch by March.

High protien diet + mean genetics = new record in 2014...

nip


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, thats a nice bag. I lost a solid 3 pounder early then all we got after that were short fish. We left at 3:30 with dead batteries. Nip, I saw those fingerlings all over also. It looks like it was a very strong spawn.


----------

